# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Հղի կանանց արտոնությունները

## ivy

Ուզում եմ էստեղ քննարկենք, թե ինչ արտոնություններ պետք է ունենան հղի կանանք կամ որոնք չպետք է ունենան: Որոնք են արդարացի, որոնք՝ ոչ: Խոսքը էդքան էլ իրավական դաշտի մասին չի, այլ ավելի շուտ՝ սոցիալական: 
Օրինակ՝ պե՞տք է արդյոք հղի կանանց առանց հերթի միշտ առաջ թողնել: 
Սա ընդամենը մտքիս եկած առաջին օրինակն էր: Մնացածը ամեն մեկն ինքը կարող է գրել:

Մի բան էլ հիշեցի, որն ինձ դեռ ուսանողության տարիներին էր աբսուրդային թվում: Կային դասախոսներ (թե՞ բոլորը), որոնք հղի ուսանողուհիներին քննության կամ ստուգարքի ժամանակ առանց քննելու նշանակում էին միանգամից: Դա կարծես չգրված օրենք լիներ: Բայց ինչո՞ւ: 
Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ էդպես է, թե չէ: 

Ով ինչ ուրիշ օրինակներ ու մտքեր ունի էս թեմայով:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում եմ էստեղ քննարկենք, թե ինչ արտոնություններ պետք է ունենան հղի կանանք կամ որոնք չպետք է ունենան: Որոնք են արդարացի, որոնք՝ ոչ: Խոսքը էդքան էլ իրավական դաշտի մասին չի, այլ ավելի շուտ՝ սոցիալական: 
> Օրինակ՝ պե՞տք է արդյոք հղի կանանց առանց հերթի միշտ առաջ թողնել: 
> Սա ընդամենը մտքիս եկած առաջին օրինակն էր: Մնացածը ամեն մեկն ինքը կարող է գրել:
> 
> Մի բան էլ հիշեցի, որն ինձ դեռ ուսանողության տարիներին էր աբսուրդային թվում: Կային դասախոսներ (թե՞ բոլորը), որոնք հղի ուսանողուհիներին քննության կամ ստուգարքի ժամանակ առանց քննելու նշանակում էին միանգամից: Դա կարծես չգրված օրենք լիներ: Բայց ինչո՞ւ: 
> Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ էդպես է, թե չէ: 
> 
> Ով ինչ ուրիշ օրինակներ ու մտքեր ունի էս թեմայով:


Ռիփ, լավ թեմա ես բացել, բայց նենց կուզեի թեման տարածել նաև երեխատեր կանանց վրա:

Ամեն դեպքում, առայժմ հղի կանանց պահով արտահայտվեմ: Հերթը չգիտեմ, բայց ավտոբուսում տեղ տալը, հղի կնոջ ներկայությամբ չծխելը և այլն, կարևոր բաներ են, որոնք պայմանավորված են հղիության զուտ ֆիզիկական հատկանիշներով: Բայց ոչ մի տեղ չի ասվում, որ հղիությունը դեբիլացնում ա: Ոչ էլ ասվում ա, որ քննությունը ապագա սերունդ ստեղծելու համար ա նախատեսված: Հետևաբար, խիստ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվում առանց հարցնելու հղիներին քննություն դնելուն: Քննությունը գիտելիք ստուգելու համար ա: Եթե չի պատասխանում, ուրեմն պիտի չստանա՝ անկախ նրանից հղի ա, թե ինչ ա: Ու ինքս էլ Հայաստանում դասավանդելիս մի հղի ուսանողուհու կտրել եմ քննությունից, հետո էլ լացացրել եմ, որովհետև մամա էր ուղարկել վրաս, որ գնահատականը դնել տա:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.02.2017), ivy (15.02.2017), Smokie (23.02.2017), Աթեիստ (15.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (15.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2017), Ուլուանա (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հղի կանանց կարան քննություն նշանակեն ոչ միայն նրա համար որ հղի ա, այլ որևհետև երկար փորձից գիտեն, որ լինելու ա Բյուրի նկարագրած սցենարով։ Համ էլ, էդ քայլող հորմոնների կոկտեյլի հավեսն ո՞վ ունի  :LOL:  Հայաստանի «դիպլոմ օժիտացուի համար» իրավիճակում այս երևույթը համարում եմ նորմալ, քանի որ այդ հղին առանց դիպլոմի էլ կարող ա հասած լինել իր սուպերնպատակին (նո սեքսիստ)։ Իսկ եթե օժիտի ճոխացումը չի նպատակը, ապա հղին ինքը այդ դասախոսին տեղը կդնի այսպիսի արտոնության համար։

Մյուս արտոնությունները՝ ըստ հղիության աստիճանի ու ծանրության։ Հղի կա առաջին եռամսյակից անկողնային վիճակում ա, հղի էլ կա 9րդ ամսին բարձր հարկի բնակարանի պատուհան ա լվանում։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում հղիներին սիրել է պետք, մենակ նրա համար, որ սերը վարակիչ է, իսկ հղի կնոջը իր երեխայի նկատմամբ սիրո անսահման աղբյուր է պետք։ Հերթում կառաջարկեմ՝ կուզեք առաջ գալ, որ շատ չսպասեք։ Եթե դեմ չի այդպիսի արտոնությանը՝ խնդրեմ, ես կարամ մենակով իմ ոտքերի վրա մի քիչ երկար կանգնեմ, հղի կանայք «մենակ չեն» ու դա իրենց համար մի քիչ ավելի դժվար է։ Բայց ուրիշի իր ոտքերի վրա կանգնելու դժվարությունը ես չեմ կարող որոշել, ու ոչ ոքուց էլ իրավասու չեմ պահանջել, որ այդ նույն հղի կնոջը հերթում տեղ զիջի։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2017), Մուշու (15.02.2017), Ուլուանա (15.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ռիփ, լավ թեմա ես բացել, բայց նենց կուզեի թեման տարածել նաև երեխատեր կանանց վրա:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, առայժմ հղի կանանց պահով արտահայտվեմ: Հերթը չգիտեմ, բայց ավտոբուսում տեղ տալը, հղի կնոջ ներկայությամբ չծխելը և այլն, կարևոր բաներ են, որոնք պայմանավորված են հղիության զուտ ֆիզիկական հատկանիշներով: Բայց ոչ մի տեղ չի ասվում, որ հղիությունը դեբիլացնում ա: Ոչ էլ ասվում ա, որ քննությունը ապագա սերունդ ստեղծելու համար ա նախատեսված: Հետևաբար, խիստ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվում առանց հարցնելու հղիներին քննություն դնելուն: Քննությունը գիտելիք ստուգելու համար ա: Եթե չի պատասխանում, ուրեմն պիտի չստանա՝ անկախ նրանից հղի ա, թե ինչ ա: Ու ինքս էլ Հայաստանում դասավանդելիս մի հղի ուսանողուհու կտրել եմ քննությունից, հետո էլ լացացրել եմ, որովհետև մամա էր ուղարկել վրաս, որ գնահատականը դնել տա:


Հղի կանանց, կարծում եմ, այն պատճառով չէին կտրում կամ ցածր դնում, որ վերջիններս, լինելով այդ շրջանում առանձնահատուկ զգայուն, չհուզվեին-վատանային, ինչը կվնասեր երեխային, և հետո դասախոսն իրեն պատասխանատու կզգար հետևանքների համար։

----------

Գաղթական (16.02.2017)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Մի բան էլ հիշեցի, որն ինձ դեռ ուսանողության տարիներին էր աբսուրդային թվում: Կային դասախոսներ (թե՞ բոլորը), որոնք հղի ուսանողուհիներին քննության կամ ստուգարքի ժամանակ առանց քննելու նշանակում էին միանգամից: Դա կարծես չգրված օրենք լիներ: Բայց ինչո՞ւ: 
> Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ էդպես է, թե չէ:


Հա, տենց ա։ Ես 2014-ին եմ ավարտել ԵՊՀ-ն, իսկ 4-րդ կուրսի վերջերում կուրսի կեսը հղի էր: ։)) Ու մի քանի դեպք էլ եղել ա, որ աչքիս առաջ քննությունները արագի մեջ դրել, ճամփել են՝ սենց նշանակալից ժպիտներով, յանի դու ավելի կարևոր պարտականություններ ունես հիմա, քան քննություններն են։ ։)) Ու դա բավականին վիրավորական էր, գոնե ինձ համար, որ օրերով չէի քնել թե ինչ ա քննություն պարապեի։

Համենայն դեպս դասախոսների մեծ մասը, հատկապես էն ավելի տարիքովները դասերի ընթացքում անընդհատ շեշտում էին երեխա բերելու, հարս դառնալու, եփել-թափելու ու տենց թեմաների կարևորությունը։ Նենց որ հեչ չեմ զարմանում։

----------


## Հարդ

> Հղի կանանց, կարծում եմ, այն պատճառով չէին կտրում կամ ցածր դնում, որ վերջիններս, լինելով այդ շրջանում առանձնահատուկ զգայուն, չհուզվեին-վատանային, ինչը կվնասեր երեխային, և հետո դասախոսն իրեն պատասխանատու կզգար հետևանքների համար։


Էդ դեպքում ավելի լավ չի՞ հղիները դադարեցնեն սովորելը: Ինչի՞ համար են փող վճարում: Որ չսովորե՞ն: Անիմաստ ստուգարքներ ստանան գնա՞ն: Կարծում եմ ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի որ տարկետումը վերցնեն հղիության ասենք 3 րդ ամսից ու կենտրոնանան մի բանի վրա: 

հ.գ. Իմ սովորելու ժամանակ էլ էր գործում էդ օրենքը:

----------

ivy (15.02.2017), Մուշու (15.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էդ դեպքում ավելի լավ չի՞ հղիները դադարեցնեն սովորելը: Ինչի՞ համար են փող վճարում: Որ չսովորե՞ն: Անիմաստ ստուգարքներ ստանան գնա՞ն: Կարծում եմ ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի որ տարկետումը վերցնեն հղիության ասենք 3 րդ ամսից ու կենտրոնանան մի բանի վրա: 
> 
> հ.գ. Իմ սովորելու ժամանակ էլ էր գործում էդ օրենքը:


Վճարում էին դիպլոմ ստանալու համար, որը գալիս էր ավելանալու օժիտին, իր իմիջին, ամուսնու իմիջին, կեսուր-կեսրարի իմիջին, և այլն․․․
Հետո առաջ՝ էդ մեծ ներողամտության տարիներին, մեծ մասն անվճար էր։

----------


## Հարդ

> Վճարում էին դիպլոմ ստանալու համար, որը գալիս էր ավելանալու օժիտին, իր իմիջին, ամուսնու իմիջին, կեսուր-կեսրարի իմիջին, և այլն․․․
> Հետո առաջ՝ էդ մեծ ներողամտության տարիներին, մեծ մասն անվճար էր։


Դե տենց դեպքերի համար արդեն էլ ինչ շարունակես տրամաբանություն փնտրել ))))
Իսկ անվճարների համար մենք ենք վճարում որ չսովորեն. հարկերով:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հղի կանանց արտոնություններից միայն մեկն եմ մտաբերում․ շատ հղի լինելու դեպքում կարելի է մեքենայի ամրագոտին չգցել վրայից։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռիփ, լավ թեմա ես բացել, բայց նենց կուզեի թեման տարածել նաև երեխատեր կանանց վրա:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, առայժմ հղի կանանց պահով արտահայտվեմ: Հերթը չգիտեմ, բայց ավտոբուսում տեղ տալը, հղի կնոջ ներկայությամբ չծխելը և այլն, կարևոր բաներ են, որոնք պայմանավորված են հղիության զուտ ֆիզիկական հատկանիշներով: Բայց ոչ մի տեղ չի ասվում, որ հղիությունը դեբիլացնում ա: Ոչ էլ ասվում ա, որ քննությունը ապագա սերունդ ստեղծելու համար ա նախատեսված: Հետևաբար, խիստ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվում առանց հարցնելու հղիներին քննություն դնելուն: Քննությունը գիտելիք ստուգելու համար ա: Եթե չի պատասխանում, ուրեմն պիտի չստանա՝ անկախ նրանից հղի ա, թե ինչ ա: Ու ինքս էլ Հայաստանում դասավանդելիս մի հղի ուսանողուհու կտրել եմ քննությունից, հետո էլ լացացրել եմ, որովհետև մամա էր ուղարկել վրաս, որ գնահատականը դնել տա:


ո՞նց ես լացացրել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հղի կանանց, կարծում եմ, այն պատճառով չէին կտրում կամ ցածր դնում, որ վերջիններս, լինելով այդ շրջանում առանձնահատուկ զգայուն, չհուզվեին-վատանային, ինչը կվնասեր երեխային, և հետո դասախոսն իրեն պատասխանատու կզգար հետևանքների համար։


Էդպես կարող ա լինի դեպրեսիայով ուսանող, որ կարող ա ինքնասպան լինի, անձի սահմանային խանգարմամբ ուսանող, որ կարող ա իրան կտրտի և այլն: Քննության գնահատականը պիտի գիտելիք արտացոլի, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: Եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով տվյալ անձը չի կարող քննությունը հանձնել (կույր ա, դիսլեքսիկ ա, շարժվելու դժվարություններ ունի և այլն), պետք ա համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծել, որ կարողանան հանձնել, ոչ թե ուղղակի նշանակեն (նույն կերպ մի վատ տեսողությամբ ուսանողուհու էի կտրել առանց իմանալու, որ տեսողության խնդիրներ ունի: Երբ իմացա, առանձին բանավոր քննություն անցկացրի, նոր դրեցի): Եթե հղին կարծում ա, որ չի կարանալու քննությունը հանձնել, ավելի լավ ա՝ չներկայանա, ոչ թե փորը ցույց տա, որ ստանա: Ի դեպ, մամայիս կուրսում մի աղջիկ կար տենց, շորի տակ բարձ էր դնում, որ քննությունները ստանա: Բա դա անելու՞ բան ա:

Էստեղ էլ ուսանողներիս մեջ կային էրեխատերեր: Ոչ մեկը կյանքում էրեխուն մեջտեղ չի բերել, որ քննություն ստանա (Երևանում շատ էին անում): Մենակ որպես դասից բացակայելու պատճառ էր դա լինում, ինչին ըմբռնումով էի մոտենում:

----------

ivy (15.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ո՞նց ես լացացրել


Պատմությունը սենց էր. միջանկյալից կտրել էի (ընդ որում, թեստային, գրավոր միջանկյալ էր, այսինքն՝ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը շատ քիչ դեր ուներ, կամ էս կողմ էր, կամ էն կողմ): Մեկ էլ անծանոթ համարից զանգ եմ ստանում: Մայրն ա, խնդրում ա, որ դնեմ, թե չէ զեղչից կզրկվի (7 միավոր էր հավաքել, 7,5-ն ա անցողիկ, էդ 7-ն էլ արտագրելով, բայց ասենք դրա վրա աչք եմ փակում): Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ թող նորմալ գրեր, դնեի: Սա էլ թե բա՝ կոլեգա-բան, եսիմինչեր, բա դիր-բան, ասեցի՝ չէ: Մի հատ էլ էկավ, համալսարանում հանդիպեց ինձ, խնդրեց: Ասեցի՝ չէ: Հետո ամբիոնի վարիչն էկավ խնդրեց, ասեցի՝ չէ: Հետո ամբիոնի վարիչը նորից խնդրեց: Էս անգամ արդեն հին դեկանով, սպառնալիքներով-բանով, թե՝ դու ի՞նչ ամբիոնի վարիչ ես, որ ջահել դասախոսիդ վրա չես կարում: Քանի որ էդ ամբիոնի վարիչին շատ եմ հարգում, ու հայկական կրթական համակարգում ինքը հազվագյուտ լավ դեմքերից ա, քանի որ ես էլ երկու ամսից Դանիա էի գնալու, ու արածիս հետևանքներն ինքն էր կրելու, բռնեցի, ամբողջ կուրսի միավորները կես միավորով բարձրացրեցի: Էդ աղջկան էլ ասեցի, որ դասերից հետո մնա, ու աշխարհի թուքումուրը տվեցի, թե՝ էս ի՞նչ շնորհք ա, հերիք չի առանց սովորելու ուզում ես քննություն ստանալ, հետն էլ ծնող ես ուղարկում վրաս, սկսեց լացել, ու ասեմ, տեղն էր իրան: Մարդագայլուկն էնտեղ ա էղել, ինքն էլ կարա պատմի:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (15.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու որպես դրական դեպք էլ հիշեմ: Մեր կուրսում մի ահագին լավ սովորող աղջիկ կար: Չորրորդ կուրսում հղիացել էր: Չգիտեմ՝ պլանավորել էր, թե չէր պլանավորել: Ամեն դեպքում, բոլոր քննությունները գերազանց էր հանձնում, դասախոսներն էլ զարմանում էին, որ չի ալարել, նստել, պարապել ա: Կուզենայի, որ իրա նման դեպքը ոչ թե բացառություն լիներ, այլ օրինաչափություն:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.02.2017), ivy (15.02.2017), Մուշու (18.02.2017), Ուլուանա (15.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Հղի կանանց արտոնություններից միայն մեկն եմ մտաբերում․ շատ հղի լինելու դեպքում կարելի է մեքենայի ամրագոտին չգցել վրայից։


Բայց ամրագոտի չգցելն ախր տեղով վտանգ է. ես դրանից ոչ կօգտվեի, ոչ էլ արտոնություն կհամարեի։

----------

Մուշու (18.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բայց ամրագոտի չգցելն ախր տեղով վտանգ է. ես դրանից ոչ կօգտվեի, ոչ էլ արտոնություն կհամարեի։


Կարծեմ ներքևով են ինչ-որ գցում, բայց փորի վրայով գցելը պարտադիր չի։

----------

ivy (15.02.2017)

----------


## insider

Իրավական առումով արտոնություններից օրինակ՝ հանցանք կատարելու կամ դատավճիռ կայացնելու պահին հղի վիճակում գտնվող կանայք ցմահ ազատազրկման չեն կարող դատապարտվել:

----------

Բարեկամ (15.02.2017), Մուշու (18.02.2017)

----------


## John

> Իրավական առումով արտոնություններից օրինակ՝ հանցանք կատարելու կամ դատավճիռ կայացնելու պահին հղի վիճակում գտնվող կանայք ցմահ ազատազրկման չեն կարող դատապարտվել:


Կարծում եմ՝ հիմարություն է։ Ասենք ինչո՞վ է 2 ամսական հղի կինը, ով կատարել է ցմահին արժանի պատիժ, առավել 1 ամսական երեխա ունեցող, նմանատիպ հանցանք կատարած կնոջից։ Աբսուրդ ա մի տեսակ։

----------

Life (16.02.2017), Աթեիստ (16.02.2017), Մուշու (18.02.2017)

----------


## John

> Կարծում եմ՝ հիմարություն է։ Ասենք ինչո՞վ է 2 ամսական հղի կինը, ով կատարել է *ցմահին արժանի պատիժ*, առավել 1 ամսական երեխա ունեցող, նմանատիպ հանցանք կատարած կնոջից։ Աբսուրդ ա մի տեսակ։


ընդգծված մասը Գալուստ Սահակյանոտ էր  :LOL:  
ցմահ պատժի արժանի հանցանք ի նկատի ունեի ։Ճ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կարծում եմ՝ հիմարություն է։ Ասենք ինչո՞վ է 2 ամսական հղի կինը, ով կատարել է ցմահին արժանի պատիժ, առավել 1 ամսական երեխա ունեցող, նմանատիպ հանցանք կատարած կնոջից։ Աբսուրդ ա մի տեսակ։


Երևի որովհետև դեռևս չծնված մեկ այլ մարդու կյանքն ուղղակիորեն կախված է այդ կնոջից:

----------


## John

> Երևի որովհետև դեռևս չծնված մեկ այլ մարդու կյանքն ուղղակիորեն կախված է այդ կնոջից:


Ավելի շատ, քան մեկ ամսական երեխայի՞նը։ Ծննդաբերելու պրոցեսը մի կողմ դնենք․ խոսքը ցմահ ազատազրկման մասին է, ոչ թե դատել-չդատելու։ Այսինքն էդ երեխու ապագայի համար էական նշանակություն չի ունենա մայրը ցմա՞հ է նստած, թե՞ 30-40 տարով։

----------

Մուշու (18.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ավելի շատ, քան մեկ ամսական երեխայի՞նը։ Ծննդաբերելու պրոցեսը մի կողմ դնենք․ խոսքը ցմահ ազատազրկման մասին է, ոչ թե դատել-չդատելու։ Այսինքն էդ երեխու ապագայի համար էական նշանակություն չի ունենա մայրը ցմա՞հ է նստած, թե՞ 30-40 տարով։


Ահա, ուղղակիորեն՝ նկատի ունեմ, քանի դեռ մայրը կրում է երեխային և իր առողջությամբ/կյանքով պատասխանատու է մեկ ուրիշ կյանքի համար։
Մեկ ամսական երեխան արդեն անկախ օրգանիզմ է։

----------

Ուլուանա (17.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Օրինակ՝ պե՞տք է արդյոք հղի կանանց առանց հերթի միշտ առաջ թողնել: 
> Սա ընդամենը մտքիս եկած առաջին օրինակն էր: Մնացածը ամեն մեկն ինքը կարող է գրել:
> 
> Մի բան էլ հիշեցի, որն ինձ դեռ ուսանողության տարիներին էր աբսուրդային թվում: Կային դասախոսներ (թե՞ բոլորը), որոնք հղի ուսանողուհիներին քննության կամ ստուգարքի ժամանակ առանց քննելու նշանակում էին միանգամից: Դա կարծես չգրված օրենք լիներ: Բայց ինչո՞ւ:


հերթի մեջ ես հավասարապես ինձնից առաջ կթողնեմ թե հղի կնոջը ու թե մանկասայլակովին..

բացի նրանից, որ մեզանում մայրությունը <սրբություն> է համարվում` նաև նրա համար, որ նրանք, ինչ որ չափով, ավելի խոցելի են (չխառնել <թույլ>-ի հետ), քան ես..

ու գիտեմ, որ համալսարաններում դասավանդող հարազատներս էլ արտահերթ ստուգարք ու քննություն են նշանակել..

ցանկացողները կարող են երկար բանավիճել, թե դա կնոջ իրավունքների ոտնահարում է, թե ոչ..
իսկ ես կասեմ` լավ են արել արել են )))
ու ես ինքս էլ շարունակելու եմ ակնածանքի դրսևորումներ ցուցաբերել հղի կանանց նկատմամբ..
իսկ այ թե կցանկանան արդյոք նրանք օգտվել այդ առաջնահերթություններից թե ոչ` իրենց որոշելիքն է...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Տրանսպորտում նստելու տեղ տալն ու հերթում զիջելն էն տարրական անհրաժեշտություններն են, որ, ըստ իս, ցանկացած առողջ ու հասուն մարդ՝ անկախ տարիքից ու սեռից՝ պիտի որ գիտակցի ու անի։ Ինչ վերաբերում է հղի ուսանողի հենց էնպես գնահատական դնելուն, ապա շատ սխալ եմ համարում։ Ու ընդհանրապես առանց համապատասխան գիտելիքների կամ դրանց առկայության ապացույցի ընդունելի չեմ համարում հենց էնպես գնահատական դնելու որևէ պատճառ։ Ասենք, եթե էդ մարդը վաղը չէ մյուս օրն իր գիտելիքի բացակայության կամ թերիության պատճառով իր աշխատանքը լավ չանի, ու դրանից մարդիկ տուժեն, էդ մարդկանց դժվար թե հետաքրքրի, թե ինչ պատճառով են նրա գիտելիքները թերի, չէ՞։ Չի կարողանում սովորել, թող տարկետում վերցնի (Հայաստանում), իսկ, օրինակ, ԱՄՆ–ում շատ ավելի հեշտ է նման իրավիճակներում. պարզապես էդ կիսամյակ դասեր չես վերցնում կամ վերցնում ես էնքան, ինչքանից որ ի վիճակի ես գլուխ հանել։ 

Ես, օրինակ, ԱՄՆ–ում սովորելիս համ ընդունվելու ժամանակ եմ հղի եղել, համ ավարտելու, այսինքն՝ երկու կիսամյակ սովորել եմ «ահագին հղի» վիճակով։ Իհարկե, գիտեի, որ մի քիչ ռիսկային է, հատկապես որ գիտեի, որ հղիությունն ընդհանրապես ծանր եմ տանում, ճիշտ է, հատուկ ինչ–որ ցավեր, խնդիրներ չեմ ունեցել, բայց հղի ժամանակ ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ բավական տկար եմ զգում, շատ շուտ եմ հոգնում և այլն, ու երբեմն էնքան, որ ի վիճակի չեմ լինում ո՛չ ֆիզիկական, ո՛չ մտավոր աշխատանք նորմալ անելու։ Առաջին կիսամյակին, թեև կիսամյակի ընթացքում հաջողացրել էի շատ լավ սովորել ու ելնելով կիսամյակի ընթացքում տարբեր առաջադրանքներից հավաքածս միավորներից՝ ակնկալում էի առավելագույն գնահատական ստանալ, բայց ամեն ինչ փչացավ վերջնական քննության նախօրեին, երբ մոտս կեղծ ծննդաբերական ցավեր սկսվեցին. ամբողջ օրը ցավից բացարձակապես ոչինչ չէի կարողանում անել, հաջորդ օրն էլ, բնականաբար, չկարողացա գնալ քննության, քանի որ էնտեղ ծննդաբերելու ցանկություն չունեի։ Դասախոսին նամակ գրեցի ու բացատրեցի իրավիճակը՝ հարցնելով, թե ինչ կարող եմ անել չհանձնածս քննությունը կոմպենսացնելու համար։ Նամակիս էդպես էլ չպատասխանեց, մի երկու օրից կայքում տեսա, որ վերջնական գնահատականս դրել էր՝ հաշվի առնելով մինչև այդ ստացածս գնահատականները և վերջնական քննությունը չհանձնելս, այսինքն՝ էլի բարձր, բայց ոչ առավելագույն, ինչպես որ կստանայի քննությունը հանձնելու դեպքում։ Իրականում ինքն իրավունք չուներ էդպես վարվելու, գոնե նամակիս պիտի պատասխաներ։ Ես էլ իրավունք ունեի բողոքելու ու պահանջելու, որ քննությունը հանձնեմ։ Բայց դե արդեն նորածին երեխայի հետ մի տեսակ հավես չարեցի էդ քաշքշուքի միջով անցնել, քանի որ հարցն ինքնին ինչ–որ լուծում ստացել էր արդեն, որոշեցի ոչինչ չձեռնարկել։ Մյուս հղիությանս ժամանակ էլ կիսամյակի վերջում արդեն յոթ ամսական հղի էի։ Ընթացքում էլ ուզածիս չափ չէի կարողացել պարապել, վերջում էլ, ճիշտ է, էլի նորմալ գնահատական ստացա, բայց ոչ առավելագույն։ Ամեն դեպքում էդ առարկան վերցնելիս հստակ գիտակցում էի, որ կարող է էդպես լինել, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ նորածին երեխայի հետ շատ ավելի քիչ ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն էի ունենալու պարապելու, դա էլ վերջին առարկան էր, որ պիտի վերցնեի ու քոլեջն ավարտեի, որոշեցի, որ ամեն դեպքում արժե հիմա վերցնել, պրծնել, թեկուզև առավելագույն գնահատական չստանամ։ Ի դեպ, էդ առարկայի լեկցիաները մեծ դահլիճում էին՝ մոտ հարյուր ուսանողով, ու դասախոսն ամենայն հավանականությամբ մինչև վերջ էլ նույնիսկ չի նկատել, որ հղի եմ, ես էլ իրեն չեմ տեղեկացրել, քանի որ միտք չունեի դրա շնորհիվ որևէ առավելություն ստանալու։ Էնպես ստացվեց, որ քոլեջում սովորելուս տարիներին հղի վիճակով վերցրածս էդ երկու առարկաները միակն էին, որոնցից առավելագույն գնահատական չեմ ստացել, այսինքն՝ կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ հղիությունը որոշակիորեն բացասաբար է ազդել սովորելուս վրա։ Բայց դա իմ ընտրությունն է եղել, հետևաբար՝ նաև իմ խնդիրը, ու ոչ մի անգամն էլ չեմ ակնկալել կամ թեկուզ ցանկացել, որ հղիությունս հաշվի առնելով՝ ինձ ավելի բարձր դնեն կամ, առավել ևս, առանց պատասխանելու գնահատական դնեն։

Բայց, օրինակ, կողմ եմ, որ որոշ առավելություններ տրվեն հղի ուսանողներին, օրինակ՝ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում ավելի ուշ պատասխանելու/հանձնելու կամ այլ նմանատիպ առավելություններ, բայց ամեն դեպքում իրենք վաստակեն իրենց գնահատականները, ոչ թե զուտ հղի լինելու համար առանց պատասխանելու կամ մինիմալ գիտելիքներին բավարարելու դրական գնահատական ստանան կամ իրենց վաստակածից ավելի բարձր ստանան։

----------

CactuSoul (01.03.2017), ivy (17.02.2017), John (17.02.2017), Smokie (01.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (17.02.2017), Աթեիստ (17.02.2017), Հարդ (17.02.2017), Մուշու (18.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2017)

----------

